# Nhiệm vụ và trách nhiệm Cơ quan quản lý chuyên gia nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam



## dichvuvisagap.com (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

Cơ quan nào quản lý chuyên gia nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam? Nhiệm vụ và trách nhiệm các cơ quan quản lý chuyên gia như thế nào? Quý khách muốn làm “*công văn nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam cho chuyên gia”* vui lòng liên hệ hotline 0988.512.577




Để hỗ trợ cho các doanh nghiệp phát triển kinh tế, khôi phục sản xuất, Nhà Nước Việt Nam cho phép các doanh nghiệp bảo lãnh chuyên gia nước ngoài nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam. Nhà nước có quy định trách nhiệm của doanh nghiệp bảo lãnh chuyên gia vào Việt Nam và giao cho các cơ quan quản lý chuyên gia nước ngoài nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam.

Công văn văn bản *số 1979/UBND-VX ngày 17/06/2021của Ủy Ban Nhân Dan Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh* quy định rõ nhiệm vụ và trách nhiệm của các cơ quan quản lý chuyên gia nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam như sau:

- Giao *Sở Y tế* tổ chức việc đón người lao động nước ngoài tại cửa khẩu sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kiểm tra, sàng lọc trước khi đưa về khu cách ly tại cơ sở y tế tập trung hoặc các cơ sở lưu trú du lịch theo quy định; chỉ đạo Trung tâm Kiểm soát bệnh tật Thành phổ Hồ Chí Minh lấy mẫu xét nghiệm cho người cách ly.

- Giao *Bộ Tư lệnh Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh*, Công an Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh: chỉ đạo bổ trí lực lượng đảm bảo an ninh, trật tự của khu cách ly tại cơ sở y tế tập trung và các cơ sở lưu trú du lịch.

- Giao *Sở Lao động - Thương binh và Xã hội, Ban Quản lý các Khu Chế xuất và Công nghiệp Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Ban Quản lý Khu Công nghệ cao Thành phổ Hồ Chí Minh*: kiểm tra, giám sát doanh nghiệp về thực hiện quy định sử dụng người lao động nước ngoài làm việc tại doanh nghiệp trên địa bàn Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.

Trên đây là nhiệm vụ và trách nhiệm của các cơ quan quản lý chuyên gia nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam theo quy định của Ủy Ban Nhân Dân Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh.

Nếu khách hàng có nhu cầu dưa chuyên gia nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam có thể sử dụng dịch vụ làm “công văn nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam cho chuyên gia” của Công Ty Du Lịch Thanh Niên Mới.

*Dịch vụ trọn gói công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia gồm:*

- Xin công văn chấp thuận của UBND chấp thuận cho chuyên gia nước ngoài vào Việt Nam

- Xin công văn chấp thuận của Sở Y Tế chấp thuận cho chuyên gia nước ngoài vào Việt Nam

- Đặt phòng khách sạn cách ly y tế và xe y tế trung chuyển từ Sân Bay đến Khách sạn.

- Vé máy bay cho chuyên gia nước ngoài.

- Công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia nước ngoài.



Quý khách muốn làm công văn nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam cho chuyên gia vui lòng liên hệ:

*Ms An – Viber, Zalo 0988.512.577 – Email: **thanhnienmoi@gmail.com*

*Mrs. Hạnh – Viber, Zalo 0903.709.178 – Email: **hanhnewyouth@gmail.com*​
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!


----------

